# Pittsburgh...



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

What's up guys.

Who's working Pittsburgh?


----------



## guttersexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

I was working Philladelphia doing gutters for Aspen contracting up there. Now im down in Knoxville, TN doing gutters down here. Didn't like the winters up there though. Too damn cold lol.


----------

